# Italy on strike



## eddied

Buon giorno tutti.

After yesterday's little problems with Sicily, we start on the mainland this morning.
In all major cities taxis are on strike until 22:00 this evening; including at airports, ports, railway stations, and bus stations.

Road blocks by the hauliers association are already in place this morning on the main A1 autostrada at Nola, and on the SS7 bis at Palma Campania. These are expected to spread throughout the country this morning, and will be in place until 27/01. They are being supported by the forconi (pitchfork) movement which has spread to the mainland from Sicily. Expect trouble with this one.
On 27/01 the railways will be on strike for 24 hours.
Petrol and service stations will strike for 10 days on a date to be announced.
Pharmacies will be on strike on Feb. 1st

In the meantime the good news is that Sicily is slowly returning to normal.
Right, now I'm off to the garden and sod 'em all !

saluti,
eddied


----------



## peejay

Thanks Eddie.

Do you know if the Italy Greece ferries will get affected in all this?

Pete


----------



## cabby

do you think some french farmers went on holiday down there. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## eddied

*Update & Info sources*

It's difficult to say how ferries may be affected. Today the situation is worsening minute by minute. As we speak most major trunk routes and autostrade links are becoming choked up. Certainly anybody trying to get to Genova, Ancona, Bari, Civitavecchia etc. will have difficulties today.

You can see webcams realtime on

www.autostrade.it

You can also tune in to FM 103.3 Isoradio; the nationwide traffic /news/music channel, which gives bulletins in English about once an hour:

www.radio.rai.it./isoradio

buon viaggio,
eddied


----------



## peejay

Its all my fault, things like this always happen when I plan a trip. :roll: 

Not on the boat till mid Feb, hopefully its all simmered down by then.

Pete


----------



## loddy

Why isn't this being reported on our UK news. are they worried we may join in

Loddy


----------



## Mrplodd

So why are the indulging it such action??? 

What are they hoping to achieve???

(serious question not a wind up or troll)


----------



## loddy

They are obviously pissed off about something and we have professional protesters that will join in for any reason.

Achieve anything I doubt it

Loddy


----------



## eddied

Stop press. After a fatality earlier today, HGV road blocks being lifted.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied

Some blocks still in place and causing disruption, but expected to be liffted during the course of the day (new problems arising - earthquae)
saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied

*Strike news*

 HGV blockades still active in some places; but HGVs carrying fuel, perishable foodstuffs, and hospital supplies; are now being allowed through.
I am fortunate enough to live in a boring crime free backwater, but my local grocer had run out of milk and other dairy supplies this morning.

What they want (and quite right) is a reduction in the ridiculous price of diesel; since Supermario, our unelected dicatator; put on an extra 10 cents per litre tax as Christmas present. This in addition to the steadily rising market price anyway.

saluti,
eddied


----------



## clive1821

Thank Ed for all the info.... I hope the issues don't go onto Spain and Portugal ad I'm due there soon....


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Ed,

Thanks for the updates, we are safely tucked away in Turkey till mid April then we will have to decide overland or ferry home.

I use http://www.corriere.it/english/ for keeping up to date with events in Italy, can you recommend a better read?

Regards

Don


----------



## eddied

*Italy news*

 Ciao Don, hope you are enjoying Turkey.
I think with Corriere della Sera in English on the web, you have the best source you could possibly have.

saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied

*Update*

:roll: well I don't know what's going on really. The blockade by HGVs is supposed to be over. However some places are still blockaded, notably 
around here, and further south in Calabria.
Some supplies are running out - all local filling stations closed with no fuel this morning. Schools been closed all week with no fuel for central heating. Did find plenty of milk and bread though.
In the meantime, also a public transport strike today; and our local post office is closed for a month for 'reconstruction'. 
At least the weather is good, altho' bitterly cold.

saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied

*Traffic 29 January*

Contrary to usual practice, HGVs will be allowed to circulate on Sunday 29 January, to help situation/supplies get back to normal.
Motorists also warned that snow chain on board, or winter tyres, will be obbligatory in Central/Northern Italy as snow is forecast.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## peejay

Thanks Eddie,

All information much appreciated :wink: 

Pete


----------

